

What we Want from the Apple Tablet - quizbiz
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/what-we-want-apple-tablet

======
jsz0
I was interested in what pricing looked like these days for tablet PCs so I
checked some sites. Apparently no one likes tablets and they don't sell.
BestBuy doesn't stock any. NewEgg has about half a dozen beefy 5-6lbs
underpowered convertibles. CDW was the one site I found with a pure tablet
(Fujitsu) and it costs $2k and sports a similarly underpowered (1.4Ghz) CPU.
The author of this article seems to want Apple to release a comparable product
for 60% less. Not gonna happen. Not Apple's style.

If Apple releases any tablet device it will simply be a larger version of the
iPod Touch.

------
callmeed
Beyond the cool factor, why would I want this if it can't do anything more
than my iPhone?

If I can run a local dev environment, run a terminal and have a few other
tools, it would be handy on short trips when I don't want to bring my MBP. If
not, meh.

